# Bunny's claw fallen off :(



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

I feel like the worst bunny mummy ever - I just picked up little Tess to check on her bottom (obviously getting worried about fly-strike this time of year) when I realised she was bleeding everywhere, and one of her claws had fallen off when i picked her up  I can't understand why this happened as I only clipped her claws a few weeks ago - they weren't excessively long. 

It's stopped bleeding now thank goodness and she seems ok. Why would this have happened? Is it some kind of dietary deficiency? Of could she have hurt it somehow? Should I still take her to the vet to get it checked out? 

Thank you guys.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Not sure why this happened-Stuart side claw has fallen out twice-never was bleeding it just came off-it was during bonding Stuart and Funky-so my husband said to separate them as we thought it was sore for him and we didnt want to put him under more stress.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't have any answers for you, if I found one of mine lost a claw with excessive bleeding, I would assume it had injured itself and tbh I would take the bun to the vets just on the safe side for a shot of anti-inflammatory to reduce any pain and/or antibiotics to help prevent infection.

I have to admit I am really OTT with my pets and I have often taken them and ended up paying just for a consultation because everything is fine and the pet doesn't need any medication. That is worth every penny to me for peace of mind.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

They might have caught it in something and ripped it off. If its stopped bleeding I would personally give it a quick wash in warm salt water and have a look. If its a clean break I would prob just monitor it. If there's a loose bit that would catch again I would try to carefully snip it off. I wouldn't go to the vet unless it appeared to be bothering the rabbit, but then I used to be a podiatrist do I'm used to toe nails. I wouldn't stress the rabbit with a Trip to the vets unless it seemed to be bothering it or wouldn't stop bleeding.


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

this happened to Lucy about a month ago. She has no use of her back legs so i assume she caught it on something without realising or feeling it. There was blood but i gently dipped her foot in some mildy warm salt water and she was ok afterwards.

I did take her to the vet because at the time, i didnt realise she had lost a claw, i thought she had cut herself (shes very fluffy and you cant always tell under all that fur!). Vet said she had lost a nail and i had done the right thing to clean it up, but it just needed to heal up like any other wound. He was reluctant to prescribe anything because last time she had pain killers she had a bad reaction to them and as she cant feel in her legs anyway there was no point.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Don't panic. I doubt that you caused it. 

A rabbit can easily catch a claw anywhere as it is jumpng around or scrabbling.

If it has stopped bleeding, I would bathe it in cooled boiled water. 

Check that bun is moving around OK, and not favouring it. Also check that all toes are in line, and bunny hasn't dislocated a toe in the injury.

If it is still bleeding, a toe is out of line or bunny is moving or acting differently, or not eating, go to the vets.

If you have Metacam (painkiller/anti inflammatory) at home, you could give some for any pain. 

Look for places that bun may have caught claw - although it could just be the mesh.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the excellent advice guys. Well, after a sleepless night checking on her every 5 minutes, she is hopping about like nothing ever happened this morning. I think I will give it a little bathe in salt water and keep an eye on it.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. Well have given her a little clean up and she didn't squirm so doesn't appear to be in any much pain. Gave her some treats afterwards which she nommed up!  Haven't left the house all day, for keeping an eye on her, but she's seemed fine all day. There goes my Bank Holiday, eh?!  Ah well, just glad to see my precious little Tess hopping around like her usual mad self! :thumbup: Thanks all for your advice.


----------

